# استفسار مهم بخصوص المحرك الخطوي



## mina4511776 (7 يوليو 2011)

*قمت بشراء محرك خطوة يشبه الي حد كبير الموجود بالصورة ولكن تقابلني بعض المشاكل وهي:
1- المحرك مكتوب عليه 2.7a لكن الفولت كام (اقصي فولت كام) ?
2-في قاعدة المحرك يوجد بوردة صغيرة بها 8 نقط لحام كل نقطة يخرج منها سلك ماعدا اول نقطة علي اليمين واليسار اي يخرج 6 اسلاك(اسود-اصفر-احمر-ازرق-برتقالي-ابيض) بالترتيب مع العلم ان النقطتين الموجودتين علي الاطراف لا يوجد بهم اثار اي اسلاك مقطوعة(كانهم كدا من المصنع من غير اسلاك) قمت بفك المحرك في محاولة لتحديد اطرافه وجدت 8 اقطاب موزعين علي هيشة شكل ثماني.
ازاي 8 اقطاب و 6 اسلاك و اية هو الترتيب اللي المفروض اشغل بيه الاسلاك دي و احدد طرفي كل ملف ازاي و اسف علي الاطالة*


----------



## mina4511776 (7 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يوليو 2011)

لو لم تجد إجابة هنا، توجه بسؤالك في قسم السي إن سي


----------



## اديسون المصرى (8 يوليو 2011)

جيب الدتا بتاعت المتور من موقع رام هناك طريقتين للتوصيل وده رقم تلفونى انا عندى نفس الماتور بس ممكن الاختلاف عندك فى الدريف 0122240020 مينا حلمى


----------



## ahmed es (11 يوليو 2011)

لو كنت اشتريت المرك من رام بالضبط

فكل محكاته يخرج منها 8 أسلاك 2 فاز وأربع ملفات ليترك لك حرية التوصيل

لكنك قلت ان مرحكك 6 أسلاك اذا هذا يترك لنا مجال ال unipolar control فقط


----------



## ahmed es (11 يوليو 2011)

ارجو ان تصحح لى قبل الدخول فى أى نوع منهم


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز
بما ان الماطور يحتوي على اربعة اسلاك معناها انه سلكين يستخدموا للسنتر والاربعة تستخدم للاطوار سوف اشرح بالانكليزي للتوضيح
you have two wires for centre and the other four wires for phases, you can recognize which one for phases and which for centre by using ohmmeter
اتمنى انه استطعت الاجابة على استفسارك ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## AMSE (30 أغسطس 2011)

مجهودات رائعة 

بارك الله فيكم

تحياتى للجميع


----------

